# Have iPod Touch 4, want iPhone and iPad...



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

Is this just overkill or what?  I had the iPod Touch 1st generation and gave it to my DD when I received
the 4th generation for Christmas.. I am a Verizon customer and have been wanting the iPhone since it
was introduced..and am planning on getting it next week.  I also want the iPad when the new version comes
out.  Question is how much of this is overkill?  Really, I'm trying to justify having all these devices...Does anyone
own all 3 devices??  I don't 'need' a new phone, but have a credit that will expire in July if I don't use it.  I want to use
it on the iPhone now and ugrade my phone.  Thoughts??


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I say if you want and can afford all of the devices, buy them.  I don't have the iphone or ipad yet but I hope to have one of each soon.  I will order the iphone as soon as it is available on Verizon too.  I would have changed to AT&T years ago but coverage is too spotty in our area.


----------



## Dlight (Apr 21, 2010)

I have an iPod Touch, and really like it. Having that got me to wanting an iPhone and iPad too. However, I ended up with a Samsung Mesmerize smart phone, and it is just the coolest thing ever.  Have all my e-reading apps on it, and it's a pleasure to read on. And since I use the smart phone for reading and editing my writing, I have come to love the Android OS because it is not so locked down as the Apple products. I can go in and copy my Kindle annotations file which I mark up for future editing.  It's awesome to use that way.
I love all the new gadgets, so go try them all out and see where it leads you.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't really see much value in having both an iPhone and iPod Touch.  They're basically the same device, with one having additional functionality.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I have an iPhone 4 and an iPad. Personally, I think you won't have a need for the iTouch once you get the phone. If it were me, I would sell the iTouch and put the $ toward the iPad or iPhone. Also, if it is possible for you to wait on the iPhone, I would. The first Verizon version has some issues (you can see numerous websites about it) and it is basically last years iPhone. The iPhone 5 will debut this summer so if you get one now, you will have to wait another 2 years to upgrade. But that is just my two cents!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Only reason to have a touch and iphone is battery life.  If you use the touch a lot for music or other activities, you might not have the amount of battery you need for actually making phone calls.  

I don't have either, I have an android phone and I have three batteries for it and still occationally don't have enough to last the day for me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If it makes you feel better, I had a very nice smart phone to start with, but got an iPad on release day, and recently decided I needed an iPod because I was uncomfortable using my expensive and essential smart phone in some of the wet and muddy environments where I use some apps (nature field guides while doing nature photography, for instance).  So now I have a high-end Android phone, an iPad, an iPod Touch, and to crown the absurdity, an iPod nano!  As long as you can afford it, you can't have too many toys!

Personally, I'd recommend a nice Android phone such as the Sprint EVO or one of the Verizon Droids rather than the iPhone.     If you insist on getting an iPhone, the idea of waiting sounds good, the normal routine will be for Apple to release a new model iPhone in a few months as AmyRebecca said.  But....There is some speculation that Apple won't want to antagonize all the people who just shelled out for Verizon iPhones by issuing a new model that makes them no longer "cool" when the new Verizon iPhones are only a few months old.  Yet even if a new iPhone is issued on schedule, Verizon might not get it.  Nobody who actually knows Apple's plans will tell you or me.  What would you do with your iPhone that you can't do with your Touch and your existing phone in combination?  If there's not anything you can articulate, maybe it is worth waiting, especially if you aspire to do internet browsing or Youtube viewing over your phone quite a bit (one speculation about the new iPhone is that it will include 4G (faster) access to the internet and downloading stuff).

In either case, getting an iPad would be a great thing if you want one and have a good use for it (note that I said "want", not "need")!

If you don't spend your money on this fun stuff, you'll just waste it on things like food and shelter, right?


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I can relate! I bought my Droid X 2 weeks ago and I have an Ipod Touch 3rd generation. I've been trying to hold out on an iPad until the next one comes out (I don't think I'll be able to wait much longer). My issue is, I'd want 3G, so I'd have to have two data plans. Ugh!


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  Well, here's the deal with my phone.  Right now I have a 2+ year old phone without a data plan.
I am due for an upgrade + credit from Verizon that will expire in July.  I am in the market for a new phone regardless
and was toying with getting a Droid Pro, went to the store to look at it and decided I didn't like it.  Plus I have all
these apps already for the iPod Touch that can be used on the iPhone.  I am not waiting for the Spring for the possibility
of a new iPhone from Apple.  Like The Hooded Claw said, there's no guarantee Verizon will get it.  I am looking at the iPhone
and iPod Touch as two seperate entities, meaning I will keep the touch as my dediciated music player and my phone, well as
my phone that I can access emails and internet with (away from home).  As far as the iPad, I am going to wait for the new
version to come out and hopefully a lower price ( like Apple did w/the Touch).


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

After seeing my kids' iPod touch, I opted for an iPad because I had so much trouble seeing and using the smaller screen.  Having said that, however, I just went out and bought a nano, lol.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have an Iphone and an Ipad. I love them both. I say so for the Iphone, if you are due for an upgrade. They both can have the same apps, but of course the phone is just more portable. I can like the new Itouch too, but I'm just going to wait for the Iphone 5 and call it a day. If you enjoy your Itouch, keep it. 

I love gadgets too, and if you can afford to have them I say go for it. One think to keep in mind, the battery life on the phone is not that great, I keep my charger in my bag, and one for the car. The Itouch has much better battery life. The Ipad's battery is great too.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have an itouch (4th gen) and ipad. Just got a droid x phone in Dec after much discussion with Verizon who at the time stated they were not getting the iphone until the next generation came out. Then right when my 30 days was up they announced the iphone, Naturally that upset me to no end. SO now I carry my itouch in my wallet and my droid phone. Can't see spending what they are charging for the iphone 4 when the iphone 5 will most likely come out this summer and will be compatible with the 4G network. So am just going to drag my knuckles on the floor and grumbled alot.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> I have an itouch (4th gen) and ipad. Just got a droid x phone in Dec after much discussion with Verizon who at the time stated they were not getting the iphone until the next generation came out. Then right when my 30 days was up they announced the iphone, Naturally that upset me to no end. SO now I carry my itouch in my wallet and my droid phone. Can't see spending what they are charging for the iphone 4 when the iphone 5 will most likely come out this summer and will be compatible with the 4G network. So am just going to drag my knuckles on the floor and grumbled alot.


I heard Verizon is offering a discounted rate with a trade in that was purchased in Jan or Dec. I dont know if it is true but if the iphone is what you really want I would check into it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

njsweetp said:


> Does anyone own all 3 devices??


I do. I do. Almost a year ago to the date, Feb. 5, I switched from P.C. to Apple / Mac. So on Feb. 5 I bought MacBook Pro and then-current iTouch. (At various times, I had three nanos.) I bought an iPad when it was released. And soon after an iPhone 3GS. Love 'em all. Love Apple and AppleCare.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

kwajkat said:


> Can't see spending what they are charging for the iphone 4 when the iphone 5 will most likely come out this summer *and will be compatible with the 4G network.*


Don't count on it. Apple is NEVER an early arriver to the technology party. AT&T launched their 3G network in 2003, and both smart and standard phones were widespread by 2005. No 3G iPhone until mid-2008. Verizon's LTE network just launched in November, and their first round of compatible phones aren't even available yet (though they have been announced). There's absolutely zero chance that there will be an LTE-compatible iPhone in June.

There's a very slight chance that iPhone 6 will be 4G-capable. 7 is more likely, and that means June 2013.


----------

